# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Tormenta Multicelular en Sevilla 23-04-06

## embalses al 100%

Hace tiempo que estoy buscando información sobre la impresionante tormenta que cayó en Sevilla ese día.

Recuerdo que veníamos en coche del pueblo y cuando nos acercábamos al Aeropuerto, ya era completamente de noche(por la oscuridad de la nube, eran las 19:30 de la tarde) y diluviaba. Los rayos caían a varios por minuto. Llovía tanto que cerca del desvío de la SE-30, que nos llevaba directos a nuestra casa nos hizo parar el coche bajo un puente. En ese preciso instante empezó una fuerte granizada, con granizos como nueces. Era impresionante, los coches se acumulaban dejando la circulación totalmente bloqueada, mientras la gente corría desde ellos a refugiarse bajo el puente.
Entonces, la granizada paró, aunque el diluvio continuaba, entonces decidimos seguir. Cuando entramos en la ciudad ya se veían las primeras inundaciones. Mi Plaza estaba completamente anegada. Aparcamos el coche, pero no podíamos salir por culpa del diluvio. Los granizos aún estaban acumulados en las aceras. Parecía que escampaba y lo aprovechamos para salir corriendo hacia casa, era el final de la primera célula, pero 10min después(ya en casa y sin luz), empezó otro nuevo diluvio. Con mucho aparato eléctrico y de nuevo una impresionante graniza. A la media hora, parece que por fin paró y el cielo se despejaba, se oían sirenas por todos lados y los Bomberos se paseaban de un lugar a otro. La plaza completamente anegada con 20cm. Volvió la luz y las primeras noticias, la corrida de toros suspendida, el Sevilla FC Barcelona suspendido, el alumbrado de la Feria suspendido, ni una bombilla viva...
Desde luego, fue una impresionante tormenta.
Y en los siguientes mensajes, os voy a dejar los diferentes datos que he ido recopilando. Y si alguno de mis paisanos tuvo la experiencia, lo invito a que aporte su narración. Gracias y Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar un enlace a la página Tiempo Severo, en la que hacen un muy buen análisis de lo que aquel día pasó. Y lo dejo por hoy. Saludos.

Tormenta Multicelular Sevilla

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante tormenta.

Ya me gustaría tener una así por aquí

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias sergi. Desde entonces no ha habido una igual. Sigo esperando otra...
Voy a dejaros ahora una serie de imágenes de satélites y radares, sacados de cazatormentas:



















Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/ti...emporada-2006/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo aquí poniendo más imégenes:









Video de Canal Sur:



Imágenes del Sevilla-Barça, que tuvo que ser suspendio:






Y de momento ya está. Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un buen reportaje de una buena tormenta, muchas gracias por ponerlo  :Smile: 

De lo del campo me acuerdo, me acuerdo a los operarios del Sevilla achicando agua del campo con las escobas aquellas, y caía más agua de la que eran capaces de desalojar  :Big Grin: 




> Gracias sergi. Desde entonces no ha habido una igual. Sigo esperando otra...


No mientas...  :Big Grin: 

Tu no esperas una multicélula, tu esperas otra cosa:


Fuente: http://observatorio.info/2010/11/una...sobre-montana/

----------


## Luján

> Gracias sergi. Desde entonces no ha habido una igual. Sigo esperando otra...
> Voy a dejaros ahora una serie de imágenes de satélites y radares, sacados de cazatormentas:


No podemos ver estas imágenes si no estamos registrados en Cazatormentas. Casi mejor que las re-subas y pongas el enlace como cita.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya está arreglado Luján  :Wink: .

----------

